# Weston Super Mare



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Evenin' All

Anyone know of any free camping spots in and around Weston Super Mare ??

Cheers

Dave & Jan


----------



## giddy1515 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi no free parking but I believe you can park in the locking road coach/motorhome park for £7.00 for 24hrs.
Adrian


----------



## igglepiggle (Nov 7, 2007)

hi the only free parking i know is out of town near the small railway on the left .and get bus into town


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

igglepiggle said:


> hi the only free parking i know is out of town near the small railway on the left .and get bus into town


Hi

Have you a street name or something to go off.

Thanks

Dave & Jan


----------



## igglepiggle (Nov 7, 2007)

sorry no but if u head out of town along the front towards to bream you will see the train on your right the turning is on your left right next to bus stop stay 4 the night 

dave


----------



## InfaRed (Nov 9, 2010)

igglepiggle said:


> sorry no but if u head out of town along the front towards to bream you will see the train on your right the turning is on your left right next to bus stop stay 4 the night
> 
> dave


I live in Weston and even I am confused as to where you mean!!


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Infared
don't they allow parking on that car park as you approach the front, follow signs for beach and it's on your right as you meet the front

Loddy


----------



## igglepiggle (Nov 7, 2007)

what about near minture railway opp on left
is that better


----------



## InfaRed (Nov 9, 2010)

loddy said:


> Infared
> don't they allow parking on that car park as you approach the front, follow signs for beach and it's on your right as you meet the front
> 
> Loddy


Yes, they do allow parking there.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

DJ

where did you park then ???????????

Loddy


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

We parked on a side street out of the way, couldnt find anywhere else :roll: 

DJ


----------



## pepperpot (May 7, 2010)

*W S M*

Hi

We where in weston today always looking for overnight places to park.

Old pier birnbeck rd has a carpark overnight stay.

:wink: :wink: The rd outside is not over looked.


----------

